# Can any tell me how to make a super creative soap display without wood.



## Jeramian (Jul 7, 2014)

I am very creative, but not crafty when it comes to slicing and dicing wood. I was thinking about a tower type of something, but wouldn't know how to build it. Any ideas would be appreciated. Once again...I am a total novice so don't give me the ideas that would ask me to cut down a tree, and sand it. lololol 

Thanks


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 7, 2014)

Go to Pinterest and search for "soap displays", you'll be amazed at he number of great ideas there. Look around your house, or in thrift stores for great display items. You don't have to break the bank or take a carpentry class to have a great looking display. Use the ideas on Pinterest to spark your imagination and come up with something amazing that's uniquely yours!


----------



## Relle (Jul 7, 2014)

You can use milk crates and cover them with material. Shop display, but you get the idea.


----------



## Genny (Jul 9, 2014)

I've seen people use thick cardboard to make boxes and then cover them in cloth or decorative tape.


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 9, 2014)

when i did markets, i simply took a couple of boards with a block under each end
 ( the thickness of the blocks made the height - so i had 2 different heights)

Just set them on the table then covered it with a large piece of material, then layed out all my goodies.

Looked pretty neat, professional even, and is quick and simple to pack up.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Jul 9, 2014)

walmart has wooden crates you can easily stack on top of each other for a tower effect,
hint on those- buy them in the craft section they are a couple $$ cheaper than the ones in the home decor section and are basically the same.

I have also seen some nice displays using cake stands, and dining stuff from thrift stores. My aunt does shows and for her products she uses vintage suitcases for some of her display, they look super neat too.


----------



## Susie (Jul 10, 2014)

Even plastic tubs you can pack your soap in to take to a site can go under your table cloth to provide height and interest for a booth.  Just be sure they are empty tubs, as you don't want to have to dismantle your display to get additional soap out.

Oh, I just remembered a farmer's market I went to a couple of months ago- they used metal buckets(can be purchased at the local feed store or farmer's co-op) to hold soap and some were upside down to make a pyramid that smaller products were displayed on.  Simple, easy and very cute!


----------

